# Booten vom WinXP ins RedHat 9.0



## Patro (9. Dezember 2003)

Hab zwei Promise Controller -
A) Promise Raid MB Fasttrak Lite 133
B) Promise Ultra100TX2

hab 1 Raidsystem am Controller A und 1 IDE Festplatte am Controller B

Boote über Controller A ins Windows XP. Gestern hab ich geschafft RedHat 9 zu installieren (Festplatte am Controller B)

Nun will ich im boot.ini das ganze konfigurieren hab aber keine Ahnung wie...

für XP ist es ja :
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect /KERNEL=kernel1.exe

aber Linux.....ich weiss auch nicht ob ich multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) schreiben kann...ist ja am Contoller B

P.S kann nicht Grub verwenden und ins WinXP booten, da RedHat meinen Raid-Controller nicht unterstüzt


----------



## Sway (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube nicht, das du mit dem Windowsbootmanager ins Linux Booten kannst. Also an Grub oder Lilo kommst du wohl nicht vorbei. Ich lasse mich aber eines besseres belehren.


----------



## tuxracer (9. Dezember 2003)

Man kann mit dem Windows Bootmanager Linux booten, aber nur wenn man den Linux Bootsektor mit dd kopiert, und in die C Partition von Windows kopiert, dann muss noch der eintrag im Stile von 


C:\bootsek.lin ="Linux"

gemacht werden und dann gehts

die genaue Syntax weiss ich jedesmal micht auswendig, und meine Bücher hab ich momentan nicht zur hand, und ehrlich gesagt, ich würd eher mit Linux das Windows booten, als umgekehrt, weil diese Prozedur musst Du nach kompilieren eines neuen Kernels zum Beispiel wiederholen.

Falls Du es möchtest kann ich aber trotzdem nachsehen, und Dir die genaue Syntax dann mitteilen


----------



## profy (9. Dezember 2003)

Ähnlich wie bei http://portal.suse.de/sdb/de/1997/06/nt.html beschrieben.

das dürfte bei redhat nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## Patro (11. Dezember 2003)

Hey Jungs danke euch ganz herzlich vom Forum

Ich habs mit eurer Hilfe geschafft, mein Red Hat 9 zu installieren und ein Dualboot zu machen! Ich hab meinen RAID-Controller zum Laufen gebracht (Promise MB Fasttrak 133 Lite), den DVI-Monitor die Geforce Grafikkarte und das Dualboot!  (über GRUB^^)

Vielen Dank!


----------

